# Orient Mako vs Mako XL?



## roguegeek

Does anyone have real pictures of these two next to each other? I'd like to compare sizes with one another.

Thanks! -Rich


----------



## X.R.

Here you go.


----------



## c-fu

Wow. Really surprised at the lume comparison. I really like the XL more than the regular, but that lume is kind of a downer.


----------



## KLR_Redux

c-fu said:


> Wow. Really surprised at the lume comparison. I really like the XL more than the regular, but that lume is kind of a downer.


Reminds me of the original lume on my Ollech and Wajs before Kent Parks worked his mojo. I heard something once about silk screening, not sure if there is any validity to that as a lume application method. Drove me nuts on the O&W.


----------



## Ndure

Mako XL is to big for me. :roll:


----------



## Coolie_ND

c-fu said:


> Wow. Really surprised at the lume comparison. I really like the XL more than the regular, but that lume is kind of a downer.


+1, I'm quite surprised by the XL's lume. The Mako itself isn't too bad, but definitely nowhere near the Seiko/Citizen divers; if the XL is that far off the original's.... :-x


----------



## TheJeanyus

Coolie_ND said:


> +1, I'm quite surprised by the XL's lume. The Mako itself isn't too bad, but definitely nowhere near the Seiko/Citizen divers; if the XL is that far off the original's.... :-x


That picture is pretty accurate. My wife wears a Mako, and I've got an XL (mine's currently on the sales corner, though). The Mako lume is definitely noticeably better than the XL.


----------



## andyp2k10

I just got my new Mako yesterday and was blown away by the lume. I can't compare to the Seiko/Citizen divers, but it is miles above any other watch I've owned. I was prepared to be disappointed, but I was significantly impressed. Much better than my orient CEM5J005B.


----------



## Cypher

The lume at the classic mako:

[IMG=http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6642/p1140682y.jpg][/IMG]

[IMG=http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3729/p1140697.th.jpg][/IMG]

The funny thing is : in the first pic the lume is blue and second one is green. Different light and room.


----------



## DoctorC

Coolie_ND said:


> +1, I'm quite surprised by the XL's lume. The Mako itself isn't too bad, but definitely nowhere near the Seiko/Citizen divers; if the XL is that far off the original's.... :-x


Here is some comparison lume shots for a few Orient divers.

Mako, Dolphin, Mako XL























































And finally a family photo,


----------



## msp1518

I gave my Mako to my father in-law in Vietnam. The lume on it blows away the lume to my Mako XL (which fits my wrist better). Orient really should not have skimped out on the XL's lume because it does devalue the piece to me a bit. 

Biggest complaint about both watches is how easily to so called crystal is scratched. It cannot compare to the hardness you get with higher end autos (Oris, Omega, Rolex, tags, etc). 

Still, for a budget auto, the Orients are fine and certainly better than crap Invicta.


----------



## andyp2k10

DoctorC said:


> Here is some comparison lume shots for a few Orient divers.
> 
> Mako, Dolphin, Mako XL


Nice series of shots. Thanks.


----------



## Cypher

I like the Dolphin but too similar with Mako, if the face was black and the bezel orange it was the sh^t


----------



## Prometheus777

Hey guys,
Need some help choosing an Orient.
I definitely prefer the size of the Mako XL (7in wrist).
HOWEVER
I am concerned about the date crown not being screwed down.
I am going to abuse this watch both in and out of the water and I want the toughest model possible.
Has anyone had experience diving with XL's? The lack of screwed down date crown gives me the impression Orient didn't take this model seriously.
My next concern is the lume. Is it really that bad?
Despite my size preference if the original Mako (or for that matter, Ray which I like even better) is tougher thats what I'll buy.
Cheers guys​



*​*


----------



## Gtiguy

msp1518 said:


> It cannot compare to the hardness you get with higher end autos (Oris, Omega, Rolex, tags, etc).


 I may stand corrected but those brands use sapphire crystals. And you pay the price point to play. Not sure you will find any sub $200 un-modded with a sapphire. There is a guy in German who will sell you the sapphire for the mako XL and also has it re-lumed. spendy. Orient Automatik "Deep" CEM75002DV-SLSafir + Box - Taucher - www.orientuhren.de

I agree the lume is bad. I sold my first XL, even though I loved it. It just looked bad when it glowed. I get the price point argument, but when the smaller versions of this same watch look great, the argument no longer is valid.
But i did love the look, so I bought the lume dial and its a TORCH. thought the pics are a tad deceptive as its not really white, but kind of eggshell due to its glow during the day. Give that one a whirl.


----------



## msp1518

With your wrist size the older MAKO is preferable. The lume IS a huge deal for me. I still have my XL but I really do wish it was a Mako, which seems to be a more well rounded piece.


----------



## Mech4niq

jbrosche said:


> ...But i did love the look, so I bought the lume dial and its a TORCH. thought the pics are a tad deceptive as its not really white, but kind of eggshell due to its glow during the day. Give that one a whirl.


Can you post the pic?


----------



## rfipps62

DoctorC - where did you get the rubber band for the mako xl? is that Orient or generic?


----------



## New_World

i love my mako xl but i agree the lume sucks and is a downer.
also mine has the play in the bezel and I also with the date pusher was a screw down.

I know, I only paid $120 for it but still the original mako is better if you ask me because it addresses those issues!


----------

